# Cinderella (2015)



## Selina Kyle (May 17, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]_wppM8ycod0[/YOUTUBE]

that's right, cinderella's be rocking dem glass heels 
will this movie be ballin'???


----------



## Ram (May 17, 2014)

Yes it will.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 17, 2014)

another cinderella? didn't they already do that one like 50 billion years ago


----------



## Aeternus (May 17, 2014)

> another cinderella? didn't they already do that one like 50 billion years ago


Maybe it is getting a sequel. Who knows lol


----------



## Tony Lou (May 17, 2014)

Cinderella is a classic and all, but it's one of the least interesting ones just like Snow White.


----------



## Stunna (May 17, 2014)

I don't get why Disney would take another crack at the Cinderella story (albeit with a different studio). They pretty much hit the nail perfectly on the head the first time.


----------



## Aeternus (May 17, 2014)

Not going to disagree on the least interesting part (even if it is subjective) but it is one of the most popular ones. Curious to see what its title is going to be. Doubt they are going with just Cinderella again.


----------



## Stunna (May 17, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I don't get why Disney would take another crack at the Cinderella story (albeit with a different studio). They pretty much hit the nail perfectly on the head the first time.


Besides the obvious answer--money--that is.


----------



## Aeternus (May 17, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Besides the obvious answer--money--that is.



I don't really think there could be another reason for doing this. At least I can't think of one atm.


----------



## Bluebeard (May 17, 2014)

So is this going be the new thing? Adapting Disney classics into live-action movies?


----------



## dream (May 17, 2014)

Movie of the year.


----------



## Cyphon (May 17, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Cinderella is a classic and all, but it's one of the least interesting ones just like Snow White.



Agreed.

And the mice were one of the more interesting parts. This movies seems like it will be really boring as a live action feature.


----------



## Stunna (May 18, 2014)

I love the original Cinderella, but it does seem like it'll be boring in live-action.

inb4 Tremaine steals the Fairy Godmother's magical wand in the climax and corrupts the entire kingdom.


----------



## Matta Clatta (May 18, 2014)

First Malifacent and now this


----------



## Stunna (May 18, 2014)

Actually 101 Dalmatians was first.


----------



## blackbird (May 18, 2014)

I'll ask what's on everybody's mind then. 

What are the chances of Brandy reprising her role?


----------



## Stunna (May 18, 2014)

Next to zero, mate.


----------



## Narcissus (May 19, 2014)

I'm not surprised. Disney's live adaptations tend to bring in a lot of money, even the bad ones. I wonder if they'll keep the darker fates of the stepmother and stepsisters in this version (I doubt it though).

Later this year, Disney is releasing a film version of Stephen Sondheim's Into the Woods, which keeps the dark atmosphere of the original fairy tales.


----------



## Linkofone (May 20, 2014)

Will it be a horror movie this time?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 2, 2014)

Cinderella doesn't make sense from any other POV than hers and/or the mice.

Like, come on. Lady Tremaine as a tragic villain? Nah.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 4, 2014)

I'm not...interested in this if cast isn't sexy.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 5, 2014)

Movie's got a solid cast... sans Helena Bonham Carter as the Fairy Godmother.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 17, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]eO5Z_w5dd_g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aeternus (Nov 18, 2014)

Just hope they are going to include some interesting twists in it.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 19, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]20DF6U1HcGQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Detective (Nov 19, 2014)

Stunna said:


> [YOUTUBE]20DF6U1HcGQ[/YOUTUBE]



This film must be all you envisioned a live action Cinderella film was meant to be, when you were a little wee lass, right Stunna?


----------



## Sanity Check (Nov 19, 2014)

> In the Brothers Grimm version, one of Cinderella's evil stepsisters cuts off her toes, and the other cuts off her heel so they can fit in glass slipper. The prince is notified by birds that there is blood on the shoe, and he discovers the true owner is Cinderella. Once the stepsisters realize that they should try to win favor with Cinderella, they attend her wedding, only to have their eyes pecked out by birds!
> 
> Other Fun Facts: Cinderella doesn't have a fairy godmother. She plants a tree by her mother's grave and prays under it every day. She finds her dresses to wear to each ball under the tree (there are three in the story). She is still helped by animals, though specifically birds, not mice. Also, she doesn't just lose her shoe because she is in a rush. The clever prince covers the steps in pitch to make her stick to them, but she only loses a shoe in the process.





........


----------



## Aeternus (Nov 20, 2014)

Yeah, originally all the Grimm fairy tales weren't so kid-friendly. I actually saw something about it on TV recently. For example, Sleeping Beauty was raped while being asleep and gave birth to twins while still sleeping, it wasn't Snow White's stepmother but her actual mother that wanted to kill her and have her heart and liver etc. They were really watered down with time even Brothers Grimm themselves and even more watered down when Disney started making the movies.
Doubt Disney is going to make a movie about this version though lol


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 20, 2014)

Looks boring & stupid.

Why are Disney remaking their own classics as sub-par live-action films? Who is in charge now, jeez?

Live-action doesn't legitimise the medium of film. The animated films were perfect and created a far more magical and fantastical experience, especially with all the songs etc.

And on top of that they got such an uninspiring director like Kevin Branagh.


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 15, 2015)

I'm hearing that this is actually a decent live action adaptation. I'm still not sure how interested I am in seeing this in theaters though, because the trailer didn't excite me much. But I'll still see it, which has nothing to due with Frozen Fever.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 15, 2015)




----------



## TGM (Mar 15, 2015)

So yeah, this was most definitely NOT worth sticking around after Frozen Fever for. And quite frankly, all things considered, it's actually pretty insulting at that for them to place a short for something as progressive as Frozen in front of it in the first place. Barf. But anyways, here's my full review:


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 15, 2015)

So, judging from the comments here, is it not worth seeing this film in the theater? Is it better to wait for it to be available on home video?


----------



## PureWIN (Mar 16, 2015)

Unless you're going to matinee or $4 Tuesdays, why pay for a movie ticket to see that shit?


----------



## Succubus (Mar 16, 2015)

this movie hits 70 mil at the Boxoffice


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Mar 16, 2015)

All hail Robb Stark.


----------



## Yoona (Mar 17, 2015)

Rob Stark, King of the North 
I think this is the movie that Frozen Fever is shown before 
That is the only reason I'd see it.


----------

